# Pictures from the death side.



## Androctonus_bic (May 2, 2009)

S. subspinipes dehanni, S. alternans, Parotostigmus rex, Ethmostigmus trigonopodus, A. gigas...







A zombie pede race!







And a burial arachnid picture like a present!







A big pitty 

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 2, 2009)

ohhh kay... 
very interesting... 
I love a new kind'a thread...


----------



## Endagr8 (May 2, 2009)

Gosh, how long have you been in the invert hobby?!?  

You should try a resin mount sometime, here's a cool thread by xhexdx:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144968
Check it out!


----------



## arachnochicken (May 2, 2009)

I'm thinking you really should stop buying pets , apparently you can't keep anything alive ;P  just messing with you , interesting collection .


----------



## Galapoheros (May 2, 2009)

I have a small graveyard in my freezer too.  That E. trig is huge! ..is that it under the gigas?  Somebody had a 9 incher that had solid blue legs, forgot who it was ..or is that it?


----------



## BreakTheWindows (May 3, 2009)

Wow. How did you preserve them like that?


----------



## Draiman (May 3, 2009)

BreakTheWindows said:


> Wow. How did you preserve them like that?


I think he received them dead on arrival.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 3, 2009)

@Endag 

I'm in pede hobby more or less 3 years ( in scorpion hobby 5 years... )
But I prefer pedes!
Your resin method is nice... but here is very dificult to find it. In other hand the animal gets degraded like in my case. Somebody Knows how avoid that?

@Gala

Maybe this picture will resolve your doubts ( but is interesting what you say about that huge E. trig)






@Break and Draiman

I preserve it in alcohol about 4 month. After that I put it in a plastic box and I envased it at empy (sorry, for my english)
I never buy death animals, just preserve the mines.

Of course I have had a lot of more pedes, but this ones have the bad luck of die in my hands. (sometimes by my inexperience, sometimes by failed atempt of reproduction or bad molds) 

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 3, 2009)

Androctonus_bic said:


> I preserve it in alcohol about 4 month. After that I put it in a plastic box and I envased it at empy


OK what's this part about??? after the alcohol preservation you put them in a plastic box and then _what_???


----------



## Endagr8 (May 3, 2009)

Androctonus_bic said:


> In other hand the animal gets degraded like in my case. Somebody Knows how avoid that?


Pouring the resin in many thin layers prevents discoloration of the specimen. As you've noticed, alcohol also causes heavy discoloration.

If you ever get a hold of some resin, here's another cool article:
http://atshq.org/articles/rhysresin.pdf

IMO dehydrating the specimen (under a heat lamp), freeze-drying, freezing, and resin casting are the best color-preserving methods of preservation.


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 3, 2009)

*crown 'o 'pedes*

I knew that alcohol would discolor a specimen- found out the hard way w/ a prized cherry red specimen.  I've also read that ethyl alcohol is less aggresive in leaching out coloration.  Any particular freeze drying methods out there?  How long in the freezer before you can take 'em out and make a headband?


----------



## Galapoheros (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the ID diagram.  I think it was Steven that had that 9 inch E. trig.  It was huge with solid, bright blue legs.  The thread was called "True blue" or something like that but I don't think the pic is there anymore, I haven't looked in a long time.  I remember he said it was around 9 inches anyway, no ruler.


----------



## Steven (May 5, 2009)

very interesting topic Carles  
i'm a bit surprised your alternans are so small  

@Galapoheros,
didn't had a ruler, and can't remember the exact size, 9" is a bit too large, but to give ya an idea, you can see it on my hand here:
http://www.scolopendra.be/handling.php


----------



## Galapoheros (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Steven, I remember thinking that was a really cool pede when I first saw it.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 8, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> OK what's this part about??? after the alcohol preservation you put them in a plastic box and then _what_???


I put it in a special box and I extract all the air from the inside with a special machine ( like coffee packets or some dehydrated food)



Endagr8 said:


> Pouring the resin in many thin layers prevents discoloration of the specimen. As you've noticed, alcohol also causes heavy discoloration.
> 
> If you ever get a hold of some resin, here's another cool article:
> http://atshq.org/articles/rhysresin.pdf
> ...


Thanks for the link. 

I think also that this heat method also is nice but have a problem... the dead pede gets dehydrated and lose their form. Looks more thin than it looks like in alive state.

We have to look for better method in taxidermia/pede hobby. 



Galapoheros said:


> Thanks for the ID diagram.


You welcome dude! It was a pleasure for me!



Steven said:


> very interesting topic Carles
> i'm a bit surprised your alternans are so small
> 
> @Galapoheros,
> ...


Thanks Steven... 
The sice of so tiny alternans has a explanation, they are a rare bonsai susbpecie... is is not related with bad keeping :liar: 

In other hand, the other picture of your hands that there is too in the link ... Can you explain it a little? Who was the guilty? How was the accident? What did you feel? ( i remember the thead but now I can find it in the search function) 

Cheers Guys
Carles


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 9, 2009)

For cleaning my reputation of bad keeper (kidding ) and for continuing this death tread there is a couple of my die reasons in pictures ( at the end this post will looks like a snuff movie)

Bad molt







Bad shippment




















Mating atempt (2 defunctions) 













Cheers
Carles


----------

